# hacer una reserva / reservación



## epistolario

Cuando hablamos de los hoteles, restaurantes, etc., no sé si las dos están bien: 

Quería hacer una _reserva_ de la mesa junto a la ventana principal.  
Quería hacer una _reservación_ de una habitación / un vuelo.


----------



## Saúl Ortega

Las dos están bien


----------



## Jonno

En España "reserva". Nos suena extraño "reservación".


----------



## Doraemon-

Son lo mismo. En España "reserva"; "reservación" diría que es un anglicismo. En América es de uso corriente, y correcto.


----------



## Duometri

Coincido con Jonno y Doraemon. Yo también habría dicho que _reservación_ era un anglicismo (que a lo mejor lo es), pero veo que está recogido en el DRAE.

Saludos.


----------



## Peón

Aquí, "reserva".  "Reservación" se entendería pero no es usual.


----------



## Saúl Ortega

Aquí tampoco es usual "reservación", pues. Suena más elegante, pero es de raro uso.


----------



## Aviador

Agrego que por aquí también lo normal es _reserva_. _Reservación_ suena extraño, pero creo que la mayoría, si lo oyera, no se daría ni por enterado porque se entiende.


----------



## ismael37

Dependiendo de dónde se esté, una de las dos formas es la más común, y ambas son correctas. Es un caso similar al de _transporte _ y _ transportación_.


----------



## Jonno

Lo que todavía no sabemos es dónde es más común "reservación", todos los que hemos participado optamos por "reserva".


----------



## lavecilla

Jonno said:


> Lo que todavía no sabemos es dónde es más común "reservación", todos los que hemos participado optamos por "reserva".




Sí, es extraño, ya que por lo que indica el DLE se diría que _*reservación*_ (con el sentido que le da Epistolario) es de uso común en América (en general: _Am._), cosa rara por otra parte, ya que el DLE suele dar la lista de los países en los que se utiliza el término en cuestión (aunque a veces no coincide con lo que después indica en el Diccionario de americanismos, que todo hay que decirlo).



Doraemon- said:


> Son lo mismo. En España "reserva"; "reservación" diría que es un anglicismo. En América es de uso corriente, y correcto.




También podría ser un galicismo.*

A seguir bien.

_** Réservation*: Action de retenir une place (théâtre, train, etc.)_


----------



## chileno

lavecilla said:


> Sí, es extraño, ya que por lo que indica el DLE se diría que _*reservación*_ (con el sentido que le da Epistolario) es de uso común en América (en general: _Am._), cosa rara por otra parte, ya que el DLE suele dar la lista de los países en los que se utiliza el término en cuestión (aunque a veces no coincide con lo que después indica en el Diccionario de americanismos, que todo hay que decirlo).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> También podría ser un galicismo.*
> 
> A seguir bien.
> 
> _** Réservation*: Action de retenir une place (théâtre, train, etc.)_



Me parece que por ahí van los tiros, pero la cosa, creo yo, es más sencilla. En castellano puro debiera todo eso ser correcto, es parte del idioma, ahora su uso, depende de la geografía.

Voy a reservar

Voy hacer una reserva/reservación

No?


----------



## Peón

ismael37 said:


> Dependiendo de dónde se esté, una de las dos formas es la más común, y ambas son correctas. Es un caso similar al de _transporte _ y _ transportación_.



A decir verdad, "reservación" suena bastante mal (por lo menos a mí me suena mal) y por lo que veo en el hilo casi no se usa en ningún lugar. 

"Transportación", peor aún: por lo menos en este confin, sería considerada un error.

Saludos


----------



## ismael37

Creo que afirmar que "casi no se usa en ningún lugar" no se ajusta a la realidad. La geografía es lo que tiene. Más arriba en este hilo Saúl Ortega ( indica que es de Bogotá) ha dicho que tanto _reserva_ como _reservación_ están bien. En Puerto Rico te puedes encontrar el Departamento de Transportación.  Todas las formas aparecen en los diccionarios aadémicos y en los de uso. Que una forma sea más frecuente no invalida la otra.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

En *El Salvador* decimos casi de manera exclusiva "*reservación*", lo de "*reserva*", si bien se entendería, nos sonaría un tanto extraño.


----------



## chileno

Sea como sea, las dos son correctas gramaticalmente. Para mí eso es lo que cuenta. Algunas veces hay palabras que ni están en el diccionario y aún así son correctas, solo que no se usan o se usan muy poco.


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

ismael37 said:


> Creo que afirmar que "casi no se usa en ningún lugar" no se ajusta a la realidad. La geografía es lo que tiene. Más arriba en este hilo Saúl Ortega ( indica que es de Bogotá) ha dicho que tanto _reserva_ como _reservación_ están bien. En Puerto Rico te puedes encontrar el Departamento de Transportación.  Todas las formas aparecen en los diccionarios aadémicos y en los de uso. Que una forma sea más frecuente no invalida la otra.


Hola.

Nadie ha dicho que una forma no sea correcta, solo que prácticamente nadie, en ningún punto del mapa del habla hispana, usa _reservación _(excepto, parece ser, en El Salvador). La persona que comentas (Saúl Ortega) ha dicho, en efecto, que ambas están bien; pero un poco más abajo ha dicho también lo que todos los demás:


Saúl Ortega said:


> Aquí tampoco es usual "reservación", pues. Suena más elegante, pero es de raro uso.


Eso sí, no estoy de acuerdo en que suene más elegante: de hecho, me chirría como una uña contra un cristal... 

Saludos


----------



## Jonno

chileno said:


> Sea como sea, las dos son correctas gramaticalmente. Para mí eso es lo que cuenta.



Es una de las cosas que cuenta, pero si se quiere sonar natural en un entorno determinado es importante conocer el ecolecto y el sociolecto. Es decir, por ejemplo yo puedo dirigirme a una persona como "vuecelencia" en vez de "tú" o "usted". Es correcto, viene en el diccionario y respeta las normas gramaticales... pero probablemente la gente me señalará con el dedo si me lo oye decir


----------



## chileno

Jonno said:


> Es una de las cosas que cuenta, pero si se quiere sonar natural en un entorno determinado es importante conocer el ecolecto y el sociolecto. Es decir, por ejemplo yo puedo dirigirme a una persona como "vuecelencia" en vez de "tú" o "usted". Es correcto, viene en el diccionario y respeta las normas gramaticales... pero probablemente la gente me señalará con el dedo si me lo oye decir



Ah, pero eso cae en cuestión de moda...


----------



## lauranazario

En Puerto Rico:
Se usa exclusivamente *hacer una reservación*.

Acá una "reserva" es un área forestal protegida.
DLE: 10. f. Espacio natural regulado legalmente para la conservación de especies botánicas y zoológicas.​Saludos,
LN


----------



## chileno

lauranazario said:


> En Puerto Rico:
> Se usa exclusivamente *hacer una reservación*.
> 
> Acá una "reserva" es un área forestal protegida.
> DLE: 10. f. Espacio natural regulado legalmente para la conservación de especies botánicas y zoológicas.​Saludos,
> LN



En Chile y me imagino que en todo el mundo hispánico una reserva es un área de terreno, lo cual no significa que una reservación india sea un lugar preferencial para invitados o algo parecido.

Es solo cuestión de uso, y no de si está mal o no.


----------



## S.V.

La ASALE tiene qué países exactamente: 

*reservación. I. 1. f.* _Mx_, _Ho_, _ES_, _Ni_, _CR_, _Pa_, _Cu_, _RD_, _PR_, _Co_, _Ve_, _Ec_, _Pe_, _Bo_, _Ch_, _Py_, _Ar_, _Ur._ Reserva de algo para el uso exclusivo de alguien, _especialmente de una habitación de hotel, una mesa en un restaurante o una plaza para un viaje o un espectáculo_.​
El resultado más viejo en el CORDE es de 1550, aunque con otro significado. En México sí es común.


----------



## lavecilla

S.V. said:


> La ASALE tiene qué países exactamente:
> 
> *reservación. I. 1. f.* _Mx_, _Ho_, _ES_, _Ni_, _CR_, _Pa_, _Cu_, _RD_, _PR_, _Co_, _Ve_, _Ec_, _Pe_, _Bo_, _Ch_, _Py_, _Ar_, _Ur._ Reserva de algo para el uso exclusivo de alguien, _especialmente de una habitación de hotel, una mesa en un restaurante o una plaza para un viaje o un espectáculo_.​




¿Que hay 18 síes y 1 solo no (Guatemala) en cuanto al uso de _reservación_?
Me reservo la opinión.​


----------



## Mario_Bros

Acá en Honduras está totalmente extendido el uso de *reservación. 

Reserva *nos sonaría extraño, pero dentro del contexto se entendería.


----------



## Doraemon-

lavecilla said:


> También podría ser un galicismo.*


Podría serlo, sí. En francés es _réservation_. Pero que no se use en España y sí en América Latina me inclina a pensar lo contrario.
De cualquier manera las dos son correctas y no hay nada que objetar ni a una ni a otra.


----------



## S.V.

El ejemplo más nuevo en el CORDE era de España. 

_Bastará prevenirnos con quince a veinte días de anticipación, para facilitarnos la reservación de camas en los trenes, y de buenas habitaciones en el Hotel, en Roma _(1925).​Y el fragmento habla sobre un viaje que comienza en Cerbère, Francia. 

Aunque como dices tendría que existir en España para ser galicismo, sino sería anglicismo (_reservation_). Pero no es la única palabra con _-ción_ que suena rara en otros lugares, si recuerdo otros hilos.


----------



## lauranazario

chileno said:


> En Chile y me imagino que en todo el mundo hispánico una reserva es un área de terreno, lo cual no significa que una reservación india sea un lugar preferencial para invitados o algo parecido.
> 
> Es solo cuestión de uso, y no de si está mal o no.


En ningún momento he dicho que "reserva" esté mal utilizada. Solo destaco que en nuestra isla solamente utilizamos *hacer una reservación *y que el vocablo "reserva" lo usamos para denotar tal o cual área protegida.
Fue una aportación para contribuir al tema, ya que en el post #10 escribieron:


Jonno said:


> Lo que todavía no sabemos es dónde es más común "reservación", todos los que hemos participado optamos por "reserva".



Saludos,
LN


----------



## Aviador

> *reservación.*
> *I.1.*f. _Mx_, _Ho_, _ES_, _Ni_, _CR_, _Pa_, _Cu_, _RD_, _PR_, _Co_, _Ve_, _Ec_, _Pe_, _Bo_, _*Ch*_, _Py_, _Ar_, _Ur. _Reserva de algo para el uso exclusivo de alguien, _especialmente de una habitación de hotel, una mesa en un restaurante o una plaza para un viaje o un espectáculo_...
> _Diccionario de americanismos © 2010_​_Asociación de Academias de la Lengua Española © Todos los derechos reservados_​


Algunos colegas ya saben qué opino de la precisión y certeza de este famoso _Diccionario de americanismos_, al menos en lo que respecta a Chile.
Veamos qué opinan los otros chilenos del foro, pero yo creo que, si la intención es reflejar un uso habitual y sistemático del término _reservación_ en Chile, se equivoca. Como afirmé en mi anterior intervención, aquí *no* decimos _reservación_, sino _reserva_.


----------



## Saúl Ortega

La RAE indicando usos de palabras por países? (inserte_icono_de_yaoming)


----------



## S.V.

La ASALE son todas las de América, no solo la RAE. Imagino que preguntaron a los académicos de Colombia y Chile, ellos dijeron "las dos están bien"1 y "se entiende"2, y por eso están ahí. Guatemala dijo "qué feo, no, nunca".

Y quizá Chile y Argentina están al final porque es menos común que en México y Honduras, que no aparecen en orden alfabético.


----------



## colusa

Hola amigos. En español hay muchos ejemplos de palabras similares, igualmente polémicas. En este momento me acuerdo de _reclamo _y _reclamación_.
Saludos.


----------



## EnriqueO

Es muy raro reservación. Creo que su origen viene de la influencia del habla inglesa de norteamérica "reservation". Normal en Chile es reserva.


----------



## Anada_mx

Llego tarde a esta discusión, pero quiero aportar que en México se usa reservación. Al igual que en Puerto Rico, reserva es un área protegida.


----------



## Carlikos1978

Bueno más tarde llego yo a la conversación. Ahora que tenemos claro que ambas son correctas. En vista de vuestras respuestas ahí va la pregunta del millón de dólares: ¿quién dice a nivel mundial lo que está bien y lo que no?. Si vale o no. Ya que no todo depende de la RAE por lo que veo. Si ya cada país va eligiendo sus palabras pues no hay manera de saber si está bien o no. En un sitio estarán bien y en otro no.


----------



## franzjekill

Aviador said:


> pero yo creo que, si la intención es reflejar un uso habitual y sistemático del término _reservación_ en Chile, se equivoca


En el caso de mi país, digo lo mismo. Es muchísimo más probable escuchar hablar de reserva que de reservación.

En la totalidad del ámbito de lengua hispana escrita, parece ser más bastante más corriente el primero que el segundo. En Ngram Viewer, en los últimos cincuenta años, los casos de "hacer una reserva" cuadruplican a los de "hacer una reservación". "Tengo una reserva" septuplica a "tengo una reservación". Puede que en algunos países americanos la influencia haya sido del francés. Hasta los años 60, en la educación pública en mi país, era el francés la segunda lengua que se enseñaba, no el inglés.


----------



## Rocko!

A mí “reserva” me suena raro. El Ngram Viewer está juntando todas las acepciones de “reserva”.


----------



## Azarosa

Rocko! said:


> A mí “reserva” me suena raro. El Ngram Viewer está juntando todas las acepciones de “reserva”.


Es común en Argentina (cuestión dialectal).


----------



## Rocko!

Azarosa said:


> Es común en Argentina (cuestión dialectal).


 Creo que en México es calco del inglés. Tal vez se adoptó cuando la hostelería adquirió niveles de industria nacional.


----------



## franzjekill

Rocko! said:


> El Ngram Viewer está juntando todas las acepciones de “reserva”.


Cierto, buen apunte. Habiéndoles echado una ojeada somera a los casos, a ojo de buen cubero las otras acepciones serán un cuarto, a lo sumo un tercio del total. Se reducen las diferencias de modo apreciable.


----------

